# First ride... Compact with Eastons...



## agegroupracer (Dec 24, 2007)

First ride ever with carbon rims, and back on tubulars after 20 years on clinchers... oh my! I don't care what some folks say re. good clinchers making the diff between tubulars an almost moot point... there is definitely a difference! More comments to follow after some more miles (today's was a straight, moderately hilly out and back going east west east to avoid heavy side winds my first time).


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Very cool bike and nice pictures!


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

*Gorgeous. *

One question, why didn't you spring for a Moots stem?


----------



## agegroupracer (Dec 24, 2007)

dead flag blues said:


> *Gorgeous. *
> 
> One question, why didn't you spring for a Moots stem?


Re. a Moots stem... definitely my next purchase. I still really like the Easton. It's the one they did in magnesium several years back, not sure why they went back to aluminum. It has a great feel handling-wise. Feels more connected to the bike than the carbon or aluminum versions.


----------

